

Who wants a RIM job? BlackBerry maker is Canada's 'Most Attractive Employer' - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/rim-is-canadas-most-attractive-employer-2011-09-30

======
typicalrunt
They may be the most attractive company as noted in the report, but what about
the job security there?

They recently fired 10% of their global workforce:
[http://betanews.com/2011/07/25/rim-begins-round-
of-2-000-emp...](http://betanews.com/2011/07/25/rim-begins-round-
of-2-000-employee-layoffs-in-america-this-week/)

------
UrbanPat
Wow, thanks for the NSFW title...

